# My Girlfriends (pics attached)



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Howdy Guys! The pictures showing down below are my girl friends searching for American guys preferably belonging in this age bracket (18-29y/o) For acquaintances or possible marriage :nod: . Whom Most of them I already had a steamy relationship with. With their consent, they asked me to post their pics and will also send their email address to those who's interested. Anyone out there volunteering???









1. Amy


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

2. May :nod:


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

3. Bea


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

4. Rhea


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

5. Lucy


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

arent they the same girl?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Howdy Guys! The pictures showing down below are my girl friends searching for American guys


 whats up with us UK guys


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> spiderman2099uk Posted on Jun 15 2004, 05:47 AM arent they the same girl?


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > spiderman2099uk Posted on Jun 15 2004, 05:47 AM arent they the same girl?
> 
> 
> That's what I was going to say.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

#2,3,4,5 all look the same


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

illnino said:


> #2,3,4,5 all look the same


 No they're different ladies! They just resemble one another :laugh:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats what they tell you, but they keep coming back to you


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

lol are they strait out of a catalog or what? are any of them rich ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What is this?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What is this?










I'm guessing....

Love connection?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

i think it's a bid i'll say one dollar and they have to get a job and suport me!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Can i get a better pic of amy?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I will take all 5!!!!

then post a vid of us in the non-p section


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > What is this?
> ...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Whom Most of them I already had a steamy relationship with.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

or a link to a web site lol ! are they after americans only or will canadians do as well?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

are any of them able to drink legaly at the wedding?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

are they looking for a free trip to the U.s. or something?
and i would think they'll go for any guy from a prosperous nation...that is if their residence is stll from phillipines??or i am wrong? so ill take all of them lol


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

This is sooooo wrong...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I got dibs on Lucy !

I love Lucy!

Hey if you already had a "steamy" relationship with all of them, why don't tell us some details... like which positions they prefer, how they trim it, if they swallow or not, etc...


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

is this for real!!! i have read of this and seen it in movies but


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I got dibs on Lucy !
> 
> I love Lucy!
> 
> Hey if you already had a "steamy" relationship with all of them, why don't tell us some details... like which positions they prefer, how they trim it, if they swallow or not, etc...


 pervert.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

May is good lookin' If I wasn't engaged you'd have a PM in your box right now. I think it would be a blast


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I got dibs on Lucy !
> ...


 Oh yeah, I am a "pervert"

You coming online and trying to pimp some girls that you claim you already had sex with to some unknown American guys on a piranha website seems perfectly normal to me


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> are they looking for a free trip to the U.s. or something?
> and i would think they'll go for any guy from a prosperous nation...that is if their residence is stll from phillipines??or i am wrong? so ill take all of them lol


 They live here in the Philippines like me. Some of the women here would like to go to the U.S. searching good pasteurs. So to those interested...they must fit the age bracket provided above and PM for their email address.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Can i get a better pic of amy?


 Here...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

babnoy said:


> They live here in the Philippines like me. Some of the women here would like to go to the U.S. searching good pasteurs. So to those interested...they must fit the age bracket provided above and PM for their email address.


 So the guy gets to pay for them to come over here, clothes, food, place to stay and all other costs....and he gets??!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm looking for a girl that likes to dig for earthworms and clean fish that I catch. Any of them know about that kind of stuff?

Also, if she likes to do water changes on fishtanks, that's great, too.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > They live here in the Philippines like me. Some of the women here would like to go to the U.S. searching good pasteurs. So to those interested...they must fit the age bracket provided above and PM for their email address.
> ...


 you get yourself a wife


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > They live here in the Philippines like me. Some of the women here would like to go to the U.S. searching good pasteurs. So to those interested...they must fit the age bracket provided above and PM for their email address.
> ...


 Its not like that! Of course you need to go to a stage of getting to know each other first then if they like you then go for it but if they don't...Sorry.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll do it but I'm not looking for anything long term..just a casual sex relationship, but she has to get a job cause I ain't supporting her ass


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

illegal trafficing! sex trade! beep beep alert alert pimp in action!


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I'll do it but I'm not looking for anything long term..just a casual sex relationship, but she has to get a job cause I ain't supporting her ass


 These Ladies aren't looking for SEX. They're looking for friends here in the U.S. acquaintances! Get it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do it but I'm not looking for anything long term..just a casual sex relationship, but she has to get a job cause I ain't supporting her ass
> ...


 oh, my bad, this is like a penpal thing..

That's why you had to mention that you already had a "steamy relationship" with all of them. Shame on me for being such a pig !


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

what a sham....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

all of them have names that are 4 letter or less. rotf:


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> are they looking for a free trip to the U.s. or something?
> and i would think they'll go for any guy from a prosperous nation...that is if their residence is stll from phillipines??or i am wrong? so ill take all of them lol


 basically... but i know there are men in the U.S. that love international women outside of the states.

nothing wrong with this topic but strange how u presented them like "used" meat.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> babnoy Posted: Jun 15 2004, 02:37 PM
> They live here in the Philippines like me. *Some of the women here would like to go to the U.S. searching good pasteurs. *So to those interested...they must fit the age bracket provided above and PM for their email address.


Seems clear to me; Lonely old man in dire need of young chic for right price. $$$$'s no object, just as long as you have plenty of it.

One of my nephews got hooked into a similar situation (not going to call it a scam, though it reeked of it). Got the girl shipped to him, married her and later she cleaned his clock after getting her U.S. citizenship.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > babnoy Posted: Jun 15 2004, 02:37 PM
> > They live here in the Philippines like me. *Some of the women here would like to go to the U.S. searching good pasteurs. *So to those interested...they must fit the age bracket provided above and PM for their email address.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> what a sham....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Got the girl shipped to him, married her and later she cleaned his clock after getting her U.S. citizenship.


 CLEANED HIS WHAT???? SHAME!!!!

oh wait nevermind


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Jewelz ... you never fail to make me laugh!!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

At least provide us with some meaning full nicknames for each one of them!!

like No 1. ''The Hoover''

No.2 ''The Acrobat''

No 3..... I think you get the idea!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Where were you ladies when i was 18


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

are bea and rhea twins


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> At least provide us with some meaning full nicknames for each one of them!!
> 
> like No 1. ''The Hoover''
> 
> ...


 No. 4 - "Backdoor lover"

No. 5 - "The head doctor"

or are those too subtle ? I'm afraid some people might not know what those mean...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Exactly what i'd want, pay all kinds of money to bring some chick over here that you've already had your dick in.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 its like when you go to a head shop you cant call it a bong its a water pipe.. these ho's oops ladies are looking for green cards damn i slipped again "friends", you marry the girl maybe get some a$$ she gets a green card and the deal is done she dumps your a$$ and has her real husband and entire 30 memebers of her family come here since she will have citizenship from marrying your dumba$$....

so those gilies look damn hot i love phillipino girls how do i get hooked up with one of these cuties?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

:laugh:

sloppy and seconds come to mind! Nothing a man like more than a good recommendation!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

not to mention - how do we know they're not AIDS infested or some sh*t like that ? Terrorists at work trying to bring more disease into our contry


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

How do we know their not packing a ''piece'' ?!!

chicks with dicks! (no offense to all you fine Phillipino people)


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ah you Guys are pessimists!







Forget the whole thing! I'll just post pictures of Beautiful Ladies here in our country for your enjoyment :laugh: What do ya all say?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

babnoy said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > are they looking for a free trip to the U.s. or something?
> ...


 your kidding me :rock: 
mail order wives?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

someone should move this to the buy/sell forum, it would be more appropriate there. Ill take the first one, but just let her know I am poor.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

What can you say about this beauty???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

babnoy said:


> What can you say about this beauty???


 so your fed up of trying to whore out your girls and your trying yourself hey?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > What can you say about this beauty???
> ...


 LOL I got this in your GALLERY


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

babnoy said:


> What can you say about this beauty???


 Now your putting your mum on line for whoring thats just sick!!
















just kidding dude!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

babnoy said:


> LOL I got this in your GALLERY


 strange....I dont see it there







or did you mean its from your personal gallery?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

your a cross dresser?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I got this in your GALLERY
> ...


 Stop pretending CRAIG! You've been wasting sperm cells fantasizing on this picture :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> What can you say about this beauty???


 lemme guess... you had a "steamy relationship" with that thing as well ??


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> your a cross dresser?


 I'd be cross if I dressed like that!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I am looking for a freindship in the Philippines. Does anyone want to get to know me and pay for me to fly over there and give me money and stuff?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > What can you say about this beauty???
> ...


 Stop sending me PM's asking for her email and number please for christ's sake!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> What can you say about this beauty???


 Tell me more, tell me more, 
Did you get very far? 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Like, does he have a car?

Tell me more, tell me more,
Was it love at first sight? 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Did "it" put up a fight?

Tell me more, tell me more, 
But you don't gotta brag
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Cause he looks like a drag


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

stuff like this happens all the time...a lady that works for my parents has some fat geeky 56 yr old white dude that lives with her family and working at ups just got married to a 17 year old "virgin" over in vietnam. never seen him so happy. only problem is he has to send thousands over there every year. but thats the price to pay when your old ugly and fat and want a young oriental girl to cook and clean for ya.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Tell me more, tell me more,
> Did you get very far?
> Tell me more, tell me more,
> Like, does he have a car?
> ...


I cant believe you know that song!









As for this thread. If these girls arent looking for sex, but want acquaintances/husbands from here....hmmm, I for surely hope they know what theyre getting into. From all that I've read and heard about this sort of thing, it sounds like they want to move to the US-->marry the guy-->stay with him for 3 years [I think thats the legal amount of time]-->get their US citizenship-->get a divorce, and leave to never be seen around him again. However, usually guys that do it get paid, from what I know. My brother was offered 10,000 dollars to do it. Though he never did. At either rate, you could have done better than a piranha site.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me more, tell me more,
> ...


 well if the guy is a loser then he'll pay for her arrival and expect a happy life, but sooner or later these girls will bolt.and around here people get 30,000 dollars to marry a girl and bring her back here. or vice versa


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

babnoy said:


> What can you say about this beauty???


 Oh gawd...I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I am looking for a freindship in the Philippines. Does anyone want to get to know me and pay for me to fly over there and give me money and stuff?


 Yeah No Kidding! Good one man! They can Pay for me to Come Over!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me more, tell me more,
> ...


 10 GRAND? Can you get one than One? I think I could satisfy a Smal Harem.....I'd only need to get 100 and I'd be a Millionaire!!!! EASY MONEY!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 I dont know if people want to live in Canada though







Citizenship laws are different









Yup 10K. The catch is, you cant do it many times cause then the gov't somehow catches on. And if they find out what your doing, its considered a huge crime. Not sure what the consequence is, but its definitely not worth the 10K if they find out.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Well I they don't want to Live in Canada Then clearly they have no taste.... NEXT!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Oh Canada Oh Canada Oh ... sh*t!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

bobme said:


> Oh Canada Oh Canada Oh ... sh*t!


 Watch it ghey Man.......


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Canada is cool but, i forgot the rest of the song.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha, this thread almost got me introuble. ijust laughed out loud at work.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

bobme said:


> Canada is cool but, i forgot the rest of the song.


 Alright, I thought you were Canada bashing. That been going around alot and it pisses me off. But you weren't, My bad.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> What is this?














> Most of them I already had a steamy relationship with.





















> but strange how u presented them like "used" meat





> what a sham....


I concur


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn Canadians are touchy


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

you may get 10K up front, but how much do THEY GET YOU for when they divorce you.

Worst thread ever.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> you may get 10K up front, but how much do THEY GET YOU for when they divorce you.
> 
> Worst thread ever.


 Prenuptuals [sp?]


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I love you GI, no sh*t! Take me to America!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn Canadians are touchy :laugh:


 hey if you had that funny accent, were part french, had no particular political impact on anything, lived that far north, where most likely missing teeth from too much hockey, most likely had a mullet, drank too much molsen XXX, and where well basically from canadan you be touchey about stuff to "eh".. i could see being canadian as having its positive aspects but overall it would kind of cause that extreme level of toucheyness..


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

this thread is great lol.

I'd take all five please lol.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont like the way this thread is directing itself and the way your soliciting these women. It's illegal to do what your doing.


----------

